# "rent to buy" being promoted again



## Brendan Burgess (9 Jun 2021)

Could rent-to-buy help to unlock home ownership for generation rent?
					

What if ‘dead’ money from rent could be used to offset against the purchase of a property?




					www.irishtimes.com


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (9 Jun 2021)

A mortgage is already a kind of rental. You are renting money from a bank.


----------

